# Cooking Chamber to fire box ratio



## enterprise (May 4, 2009)

I recently stumbled upon an old 120 gallon air holding tank. I got to thinking about making a smoker out of it and was wondering what size of fire box do I need for this size of cooking chamber? It measures roughly 22" in diameter and 4' 6" long. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 4, 2009)

Everything that I have read is roughly a 3rd of the size of the cook chamber. I would shoot for a 30 gallon compressor tank for the firebox. 

I am currently building one using a 60 gallon tank (58x21) and a 30 gallon (12x36) for the firbox.

Just remember it is better to have a firebox that is a little too big then one that is too small.


----------



## afreetrapper (May 4, 2009)

I have an excel document you plug in the dimension for your cook chamber and it will give you smoke chamber size and chimney size. It may be on this site somewhere cant remember where I found it.


----------



## enterprise (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I thought I saw it in here but can't remeber where.


----------



## rickw (May 5, 2009)

Try this .........


----------

